# Wallsend/Hebburn Ferry - Get Carter



## karbine

Hello,

Could anyone please tell me if the ferry featured in the film get carter still operates?

The ferry service ceased in 1986 and this is all that can be seen of the pier,however i would love to know what happend to the ferry:


----------



## Jeffers

I've no idea what happened to the ferry but the pictures brought back some memories. One of my friends at the time (now sadly deceased) appeared as an extra in the film, and appeared as one of the passengers disembarking the ferry.


----------



## fred henderson

*Mid Tyne Ferries*

The ferry service was operated by The Mid Tyne Ferry Co Ltd. The shareholders were the shipyards and major engineering works in the vicinity. The company operated two services from the Hebburn landing stage visible across the river in the top photograph. One service went directly across the river to Wallsend and one up river to Walker. 
The Wallsend landing stage was at the end of a wide road between Swan Hunter’s main Wallsend shipyard and their Dry Dock Company’s premises. This provided an adequate car parking area, but it was about a mile from any public transport. The Walker landing stage had no parking facilities but it had good bus connections. Unfortunately access was through the yard of a factory making glue and bone meal from truckloads of animal bones delivered from the local abattoirs. The other drawback was the shoreward end of the gangway to the Walker landing stage was mounted directly over a raw sewage discharge pipe!
I used the services most days between 1954 and 1961 to work at the Hawthorn Leslie shipyard at Hebburn to the left of the top photograph. The ship fitting out at the Hebburn yard looks like the Houlder Brothers gas tanker Faraday.
There were three ferries – Tyne Duchess; Tyne Princess and Tyne Queen. All built just after WW2. The youngest, Tyne Queen was delivered in 1949. I would think it is unlikely that they still survive.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## K urgess

Plus the Esso Hibernia(?) in the background, being fitted out I think.(Thumb) 
And, did they leave the car in the river or did they recover it?[=P]


----------



## karbine

fred henderson said:


> The ferry service was operated by The Mid Tyne Ferry Co Ltd. The shareholders were the shipyards and major engineering works in the vicinity. The company operated two services from the Hebburn landing stage visible across the river in the top photograph. One service went directly across the river to Wallsend and one up river to Walker.
> The Wallsend landing stage was at the end of a wide road between Swan Hunter’s main Wallsend shipyard and their Dry Dock Company’s premises. This provided an adequate car parking area, but it was about a mile from any public transport. The Walker landing stage had no parking facilities but it had good bus connections. Unfortunately access was through the yard of a factory making glue and bone meal from truckloads of animal bones delivered from the local abattoirs. The other drawback was the shoreward end of the gangway to the Walker landing stage was mounted directly over a raw sewage discharge pipe!
> I used the services most days between 1954 and 1961 to work at the Hawthorn Leslie shipyard at Hebburn to the left of the top photograph. The ship fitting out at the Hebburn yard looks like the Houlder Brothers gas tanker Faraday.
> There were three ferries – Tyne Duchess; Tyne Princess and Tyne Queen. All built just after WW2. The youngest, Tyne Queen was delivered in 1949. I would think it is unlikely that they still survive.
> 
> Fred(Thumb)



Thanks for the detailed history there Fred very useful. Do you know which ferry it was that was in the film? Tyne Duchess; Tyne Princess or Tyne Queen?


----------



## fred henderson

Ben

Provided that the boats had not been modified since I travelled on them, I would go for Tyne Princess.

The Tyne Duchess had unglazed, open sides. The Tyne Queen had top-hung, glazed sliding doors.

I do not think they would dare use the Queen. Unlike the other two boats she had a direct reversing diesel engine. The skipper would make a more cautious approach to the landing stage; cut the engine, then restart the engine in reverse to take the way off her. Except that as often as not the engine failed to restart at the first (or even third) attempt. If there was a strong tide running we often sailed past the landing stage to the gradually reducing sound of the compressed air starter. We always got there in the end. The deckhands were very good at throwing a mooring rope a fair distance to catch a bollard as we drifted by.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom

The Transporter Bridge across the Tees, which also featured in the film, is still going strong - it wasn't dismantled by that "Auf Wiedersehen Pet" crowd.

John T.


----------



## john shaw

A fact that many may be unaware of-- the siting of the whole movie in Tyneside was a travesty!

in the original story, the action takes place in my home town(someone has to come from here- S****horpe-- no music hall jokes re tea blenders and ladies' parts required thanks!), primarily The Oswald Hotel, no longer so named but still extant.

Don't believe the movies. For gritty realism, forget Tyneside and try Scunny!!!!


----------



## NINJA

The ship in the background is the LPG tanker Faraday, we were standing by it as a new building and watched several shootings (excuse the pun) on the Get Carter picture, including the Sunbeam Alpine going into the river, we were berthed at Hawthorn Leslies Hebburn and the Esso Hibernia was opposite at Wallsend.


----------



## BlythSpirit

> A fact that many may be unaware of-- the siting of the whole movie in Tyneside was a travesty!
> 
> in the original story, the action takes place in my home town(someone has to come from here- S****horpe-- no music hall jokes re tea blenders and ladies' parts required thanks!), primarily The Oswald Hotel, no longer so named but still extant.
> 
> Don't believe the movies. For gritty realism, forget Tyneside and try Scunny!!!!



Not only on Tyneside - the end of the movie showed Micheal Caine chasing Ian Hendry along the North Blyth Coal Staiths, and then suddenly cutting to the beach finale down in County Durham!!

Irrespective of the locale and artistic licence invoked, it was one of my favourite all time greats - you should have seen the mess the Americans made of the remake!!(Thumb)


----------



## Tony D

What I recal was Mr Cains ability to teleport,he jumps over the edge of the High Level Bridge at Gateshead and teleports himself to Shields,I believe there was another demonstration of this skill involving the Coal Staiths and the beach at Blackhall Rocks,(I used to go there as a sprog and collect fossils and lumps of iron pyrities)
That monstrosity of a multi story car park still blights gateshead town center,every year there is talk of pulling it down but alas nowt ever seems to comes of it.


----------



## normandunn1944

*Mid Tyne Ferries*

Whilst browsing I found this excellent website & read some of the thread regarding the Mid Tyne Ferries that cropped up in the 'Get Carter' Film. Well I am from Hebburn which is where those Ferries plied to Wallsend & Walker & I have a website with photos of those Ferries. My website is www.norman.dunn247.com 

For example try checking out Page 71 & you'll see Tyne Duchess, Tyne Queen & Tyne Princess. Then type in Ferry in my Search Engine & see more. I also have some Super Tanker photos dotted on my website inc the one on Get Carter.


----------



## Pat McCardle

BlythSpirit said:


> Not only on Tyneside - the end of the movie showed Micheal Caine chasing Ian Hendry along the North Blyth Coal Staiths,
> 
> I thought it was Dunston Staiths to Blackhall Rocks............A bit longer than the Great North run!!(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom

I didn't realise that Ian Hendry was in that film too. He was some sort of relative of my Auntie Grace. Wonder if they all had a pint in the Captain Cook after a hard day's filming on the Transporter in Middlesbrough.

John T.


----------



## Historystudent07

The movie was on television last night and I certainly enjoyed seeing it. The ferry was called Wallsend or was that name made up for the story.
I liked the shots of the riverside. Esso Hibernia looked massive and it must have been quite a sight in reality. There was also another ship a coaster going under the bridge right in the city centre. That must have been good to see as well.
I think some of the shots were at the part which is now the Riverside with clubs etc. It has certainly changed!


----------



## fred henderson

*Mid-Tyne Ferries*

If the name of the ferry (as opposed to the landing stage) in the film is Wallsend, then it is fictitious. The real names of the three boats were those stated earlier in this thread.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## quietman

I was always led to believe this story was based on the murder of Angus Sibbet in Hetton near Houghton Le Spring. This murder was all abuot the control of gaming machines in the north east pubs and clubs. A film aiming to stick nearer to the truth is presently being planned, with the people concerned with planning trying to raise the capital needed.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Historystudent07 said:


> The movie was on television last night and I certainly enjoyed seeing it. The ferry was called Wallsend or was that name made up for the story.
> I liked the shots of the riverside. Esso Hibernia looked massive and it must have been quite a sight in reality. There was also another ship a coaster going under the bridge right in the city centre. That must have been good to see as well.
> I think some of the shots were at the part which is now the Riverside with clubs etc. It has certainly changed!


The coaster was a Stevie Clarke collier, coming down from Dunston Staiths, couldn't make out the name though I think someone will know?(Thumb)


----------



## Fairfield

I've been quite enthralled reading through all this as I also saw the film the other night. I recognised many of the locations particularly on the riverside. I did think the staithes were the Dunston ones but then saw Blyth Power Station. I have also seen those tipplers at Blackhall Rocks but I would assume they are not in existence now-I think Health and Safety would have something to say about those now! 
The upriver coaster I have been told was Cory's CORBANK. There was also a WALLSEND but can't remember if it was one of the ferries renamed or another vessel.
The attached pic is one I've had for a while from an old site now defunct I think and shows ESSO HIBERNIA in the background as Carter meets the other nasties.


----------



## Hugh Grant

The Gateshead Multi car park was puchased by Tesco and closed for good today 11 01 08 also the indoor market Demolistion is to start asap to clear the site for Tesco's new Super \store


----------



## James_C

Just come across this thread and for all you Gents who want to know what locations were where etc, this is the site to look at:

http://dialspace.dial.pipex.com/town/pipexdsl/o/aouq09/getcarter/


----------



## Ian

Why did they not call at North Shields for a pint in he Jungle(Thumb)


----------



## James_C

He might have been a hardman but he wasn't that hard!
LOL (Pint)


----------



## Bjorn

The only ferry I know about across the Tyne is the one from North Shields to South Shields. It is brand new, princess Anne came up last year to give it a name. In the Shields there used to be a pub next to the ferry. The Chain Locker, now rebuilt to flats. Even the Northumberland Arms (THE JUNGLE!!) is history. The nearest pub in North Shields now is the Porthole. My favorite boozer is the next one further alang the street, the Old Wooden Dolly. 
A canny plyez, Aa hev canny marras theor! 
Beorn


----------



## fred henderson

Thank you for the Get Carter link, Jim. I left Tyneside in 1972 and while I have paid many visits since then, it is great to see the "then and now" shots in the link.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## J Hartill

*Mid Tyne Ferries and Get Carter*

Looking at the clip and also photo's of the ferries it has to be either Tyne Queen or Tyne Duchess as their funnel is closer to the wheelhouse than on Tyne Princess.

Tyne Duchess is still active cruising on Loch Ness for Jacobite cruises and the Jacobite Queen, not bad at 64 years old.


----------



## japottinger

Did one of these ferries not be converted to operate as a cruise boat on Loch Ness.


----------



## alan ward

john shaw said:


> A fact that many may be unaware of-- the siting of the whole movie in Tyneside was a travesty!
> 
> in the original story, the action takes place in my home town(someone has to come from here- S****horpe-- no music hall jokes re tea blenders and ladies' parts required thanks!), primarily The Oswald Hotel, no longer so named but still extant.
> 
> Don't believe the movies. For gritty realism, forget Tyneside and try Scunny!!!!


Jacks Return Home? or something similiar


----------



## retfordmackem

Tony D said:


> What I recal was Mr Cains ability to teleport,he jumps over the edge of the High Level Bridge at Gateshead and teleports himself to Shields,I believe there was another demonstration of this skill involving the Coal Staiths and the beach at Blackhall Rocks,(I used to go there as a sprog and collect fossils and lumps of iron pyrities)
> That monstrosity of a multi story car park still blights gateshead town center,every year there is talk of pulling it down but alas nowt ever seems to comes of it.


. . 
Its been pulled down now pal.
There is still a Ferry across the Tyne going from South to North Shields. They are doing some renovation at the pier and we were on it not 5 weeks ago. We had a pint at the South Shields pub next to the pier . But cannot for the life of me remember the name. Lot of money being spent in the South Shileds area now to tidy it up ,you would not recognise the area now.


----------



## turisimo

The ferries are still in use one is on lock ness one is a floating radio station and one a house boat I think? There was also a smaller one called the tyne cadet.


----------



## turisimo

Jeffers said:


> I've no idea what happened to the ferry but the pictures brought back some memories. One of my friends at the time (now sadly deceased) appeared as an extra in the film, and appeared as one of the passengers disembarking the ferry.


That would have been little henry.


----------



## Lee fiddy

fred henderson said:


> *Mid Tyne Ferries*
> 
> The ferry service was operated by The Mid Tyne Ferry Co Ltd. The shareholders were the shipyards and major engineering works in the vicinity. The company operated two services from the Hebburn landing stage visible across the river in the top photograph. One service went directly across the river to Wallsend and one up river to Walker.
> The Wallsend landing stage was at the end of a wide road between Swan Hunter’s main Wallsend shipyard and their Dry Dock Company’s premises. This provided an adequate car parking area, but it was about a mile from any public transport. The Walker landing stage had no parking facilities but it had good bus connections. Unfortunately access was through the yard of a factory making glue and bone meal from truckloads of animal bones delivered from the local abattoirs. The other drawback was the shoreward end of the gangway to the Walker landing stage was mounted directly over a raw sewage discharge pipe!
> I used the services most days between 1954 and 1961 to work at the Hawthorn Leslie shipyard at Hebburn to the left of the top photograph. The ship fitting out at the Hebburn yard looks like the Houlder Brothers gas tanker Faraday.
> There were three ferries – Tyne Duchess; Tyne Princess and Tyne Queen. All built just after WW2. The youngest, Tyne Queen was delivered in 1949. I would think it is unlikely that they still survive.
> 
> Fred(Thumb)


I have just bought Tyne Princess I can assure you she is fine and alive


----------



## captainconfusion

Memories. Where not these the boat that in the summer of 1962 have the band 'River city Jazzmen'' performing on a night tour from Newcastle to SShields, and return.


----------



## Hugh Neal

Lee - I have just found out about this site / this particular thread, and have just joined. I know a huge amount about the history of the Tyne Princess / Galexy from the period of 1988 - around 2008. I was first mate on it for several years whilst it was under the ownership of Alex Pluck. I have photos, lots of stories and also a copy of the original registration certificate. How did you come to buy the ship? I last saw Alex back in 2008, and it was looking a bit shabby back then. If you wish to message me privately, my Email address is [email protected].


----------



## Hugh Neal




----------



## captainconfusion

gents 61-65 on the tyne at Jarrow-Hebburn, and sheilds tech. I remember bailys jazz club and the local jazz band river city jazzmen, in the summer evenings proceeding up and down the tyne on one of the ferries, playing jazz with guests in attendance? What it a mid tyne ferry or a shield ferry. I listened to the music but have no ideof the name of the ferry actually utalised.


----------



## turisimo

fred henderson said:


> *Mid Tyne Ferries*
> 
> The ferry service was operated by The Mid Tyne Ferry Co Ltd. The shareholders were the shipyards and major engineering works in the vicinity. The company operated two services from the Hebburn landing stage visible across the river in the top photograph. One service went directly across the river to Wallsend and one up river to Walker.
> The Wallsend landing stage was at the end of a wide road between Swan Hunter’s main Wallsend shipyard and their Dry Dock Company’s premises. This provided an adequate car parking area, but it was about a mile from any public transport. The Walker landing stage had no parking facilities but it had good bus connections. Unfortunately access was through the yard of a factory making glue and bone meal from truckloads of animal bones delivered from the local abattoirs. The other drawback was the shoreward end of the gangway to the Walker landing stage was mounted directly over a raw sewage discharge pipe!
> I used the services most days between 1954 and 1961 to work at the Hawthorn Leslie shipyard at Hebburn to the left of the top photograph. The ship fitting out at the Hebburn yard looks like the Houlder Brothers gas tanker Faraday.
> There were three ferries – Tyne Duchess; Tyne Princess and Tyne Queen. All built just after WW2. The youngest, Tyne Queen was delivered in 1949. I would think it is unlikely that they still survive.
> 
> Fred(Thumb)


The ferry was the tyne queen. One is still operating on loch lomond, think it is the queen but now with a different name.


----------



## turisimo

captainconfusion said:


> gents 61-65 on the tyne at Jarrow-Hebburn, and sheilds tech. I remember bailys jazz club and the local jazz band river city jazzmen, in the summer evenings proceeding up and down the tyne on one of the ferries, playing jazz with guests in attendance? What it a mid tyne ferry or a shield ferry. I listened to the music but have no ideof the name of the ferry actually utalised.


Tyne queen was used.


----------

